# Feeding feral pigeons in downtown Santa Barbara CA



## Bill Hess (Dec 7, 2004)

I have been feeding feral pigeons in front of Boarders bookstore in beautiful Santa Barbara, California for 18 months. The average amount is over 200 at one time.I feed them millet and milo seed with some grit mixed in.Many of them are hand trained and extremely healthy . When a sick bird shows up , I take it to the local wildlife rescue center several blocks away.I have a `number of pictures if you want to see them . Check me out at [email protected] . Sincerely Bill Hess


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Bill, 

Very cool of you!

Sounds like a lucky Flock..!

I have a feral Flock here but it is much smaller...welling at times to maybe 100 Birds, and waxing at times to maybe fourty...

Saw two 'sting feet' today amid them, so...gotta hunker down soon and patiently catch those and get the string off...

Do you ever try feeding yours Kale or Endive?

Mine used to love those years ago but now no one remembers what it is TO eat it, and they all regard it as a Martian or something and stay clear of it...Lol...

Good luck to you...!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Bill Hess said:


> I have been feeding feral pigeons in front of Boarders bookstore in beautiful Santa Barbara, California for 18 months. The average amount is over 200 at one time.I feed them millet and milo seed with some grit mixed in.Many of them are hand trained and extremely healthy . When a sick bird shows up , I take it to the local wildlife rescue center several blocks away.*I have a `number of pictures if you want to see them * . Check me out at [email protected] . Sincerely Bill Hess


Hello Bill & Welcome,
Yes, we would enjoy seeing your feral flock. Do you have a link to your pictures, e.g., Webshots, etc., that you can post? If not, you can post them here.  

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to pigeons.com

Thank you for your care of 200 of our noble feral pigeons! That is quite a number to love!

Yes, please we would love to see some pictures.


----------

